# Greetings from Central California



## BradParadise (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Muellerbee (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

-- Hope your restart goes well --


----------



## Muellerbee (Feb 5, 2017)

I try to learn by doing while keeping an open mind. Just because I hold a set of beliefs does not mean I unwilling to change or be proven wrong. 

Glad to hear from a local!:banana: I was starting to think finding a beek down here was like searching for Bigfoot.

-Marcel


----------



## Muellerbee (Feb 5, 2017)

I'll keep you posted. Getting the bees from Californiabeecompany in mid April, but I have a lot of prep til then.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Marcel!


----------



## dennis crutchfield (Aug 5, 2016)

going with the small cell will help, but I would forget the screen bottoms . the problems they have aren't worth the effort.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Join our local club ---
http://www.centralcoastbeekeepers.net/join-our-alliance/


----------



## Muellerbee (Feb 5, 2017)

I already have and am looking forward! I just need to find a way to carpool to the meetings. Any contacts for club beeks in SLO that are open to having a ride share?


----------

